# Old school kids educational tv show id needed...



## cypher79 (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone remember a kids educational tv show that used to be on bbc2 during the daytime on weekdays in the late 80's and/or early 90's.....there was this weird little round orange character thing in it with alphabet letters stuck to it....the programme was in amongst other shows such as Pob and Geordie Racer and such....

Anyone know what the fuck im on about?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 31, 2012)

Wordy the word watcher?



Look and Read,  I think.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 31, 2012)

I still remember the "write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down, write it down" bit.

Oh and the kid from outer space.


Late 70s early 80s though, rather than late 80s early 90s.


----------



## cypher79 (May 31, 2012)

Thats the one! Bloody quick reply too!

Cheers mate


----------



## mr steev (May 31, 2012)




----------



## zoooo (May 31, 2012)

I loved that. It was slightly creepy though.


----------



## Stigmata (May 31, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wordy the word watcher?
> 
> 
> 
> Look and Read, I think.




Magic magic E!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 31, 2012)

cypher79 said:


> Thats the one! Bloody quick reply too!
> 
> Cheers mate


 
It's a hard one to forget.
Only yesterday was I standing in my kitchen thinking "Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down, Write it down."
. . . and going a bit nuts.

Then the childrens version of the man who fell to earth, I can't brain wipe it.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 4, 2012)

cypher79 said:


> .the programme was in amongst other shows such as Pob and Geordie Racer and such....
> 
> Anyone know what the fuck im on about?


 
Geordie Racer was part of Look and Read - that and fragments of Dark Towers + magic magic eeee 'Tim becomes time with meee' etc. & (thanks to youtube the last time Look & read got mentioned) the "Why don't you build yourself as word" bricklayers song are still burnt into my brain. (plus Words and Pictures' Magic Pencil going Up, down & arround  )

eta. L&R was still being shown by the end of the 80s & Gordie Racer got a repeat in the 90s, pos on it's own or with new linking L&R segments (forget which, just remember turning the tv on once or twice and Geordie Racer being on- Thru the dragons eye got reshown as well.

eta2. didn't  Boy From Space get reshown on cbbc/one of the earlier bbc digital stations?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 4, 2012)

Words and Pictures seems to be the mid 90's version of 'look and read'.  They've modernised it now to fit in with phonics and it's a bit shite, there's no magic pencil.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 4, 2012)

Why don't you build yourself a word,
Build yourself a word with an 'ing'
Make it happening...


----------



## rollinder (Jun 5, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Words and Pictures seems to be the mid 90's version of 'look and read'. They've modernised it now to fit in with phonics and it's a bit shite, there's no magic pencil.


 
words and pictures was 80s - had picture book stories & for a (slightly) younger age group than Look & read I think.
for ages they both blurred into one educational schools bbc thing we had to go into the library to watch on the telly in the big frame on wheels (at primary school)
Remember being confused for ages by words and pictures always having a wobbly picture fragment of the one with the girl pig who was too young to skip, doing it anyway and falling over & crying, at the begining - I hadn't quite got the concept of video recorders & an obviously reused tape yet - thought everything we were shown was 'live'/as broadcast telly. Very surprised when off il and saw one of the schools programmes _on the wrong day_ schock horror!!11 

(/midish to late 80s nostalgia)
Which had the dog detective with the magnifying glass sniffing out the words from their schilloette? 
(how the fuck do you spell that word? spell-checkers given up on me)


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2012)

rollinder said:


> <snip>Which had the dog detective with the magnifying glass sniffing out the words from their schilloette?
> (how the fuck do you spell that word? spell-checkers given up on me)


I don't know.  Silhouette.


----------



## mr steev (Jun 5, 2012)

rollinder said:


> words and pictures was 80s - had picture book stories & for a (slightly) younger age group than Look & read I think.


 

It was earlier than that and the other way round 

Words and Pictures started in 1970 aimed at 5 - 7 years olds and was a spin off of Look and Read which was aimed at 7-9 year olds. Wordy didn't appear until early 80's though. It was Charlie before that...


----------



## danski (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it was look and read with a 'sketch' about 'Witches of halloween'..."we're the ugliest you've ever seen, we fly through the night and give you a fright, we're witches of halloween"
MOTHERFUCKERS 

I'm ok now though, honest


----------



## Me76 (Jun 5, 2012)

This was the highlight of my school week!!  

Magic E and Badger Girl. Awesome!


----------



## Donno (Sep 8, 2015)

Does anyone remember the song "chocolate and chips, chocolate and chips. Eat them all day never throw them away, everyone here likes chocolate and chips" it had different verses like "chutney and chips"


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2015)

rollinder said:


> Geordie Racer was part of Look and Read - that and fragments of Dark Towers + magic magic eeee 'Tim becomes time with meee' etc. & (thanks to youtube the last time Look & read got mentioned) the "Why don't you build yourself as word" bricklayers song are still burnt into my brain. (plus Words and Pictures' Magic Pencil going Up, down & arround  )
> 
> eta. L&R was still being shown by the end of the 80s & Gordie Racer got a repeat in the 90s, pos on it's own or with new linking L&R segments (forget which, just remember turning the tv on once or twice and Geordie Racer being on- Thru the dragons eye got reshown as well.
> 
> eta2. didn't  Boy From Space get reshown on cbbc/one of the earlier bbc digital stations?


Dark Towers was brilliant. Really quite scary.


----------

